# Crank/House Battery Opinions - PC925 VS PC1200



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I went the pc 925 route myself, only a 20 yamaha and led running lights and a gps,hoping all works out cause i love the 23.8 lbs in gig boat 👍only issue I had was the bolts are really small 6 mm ? I had to cut the ends off the starting wires going to motor and crimp on smaller ones i picked up at west marine, to much play in the factory eyes ....


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Also wanted to add,i had akready installed a standard battery box,the pc925 is a LOT smaller than a regular battery ,so i cut blocks out of owens corning foam board ,formula 150 1-1/2 stuff to center the battery in box worked really well the stuff is really easy to cut down to size with a jig saw and shape with a sander👍


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I love Odyssey batteries. But their warranty SUCKS and their customer service SUCKS! I just had to replace a bad battery after less than a year and a half and they said sorry not sorry. Only reason I replaced it with another Odyssey is to keep them all the same. Done with them after this.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I understand that 👍😎 my favorite battery in the bigger boats is a Optima blue top i get around 6 yrs out of them but durn they are heavy at 43.5 lbs for the D34M i run....they do have a lighter one at 38.4 34M ,i believe the D is deep cycle 🤔 ,in the gigger every pound counts so i put the pc925 in it👍


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I run a pc1200 on my hpxs. Runs my f70 Nav lights courtesy lights bilge simrad go9 micro power pole and my stereo (2-6.5jl speakers with amp) absolutely zero issues.


----------

